# Volharding of Ymuiden



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

This is said to be a ketch or Dandy from Grimsby sold to Holland and after that to Sweden. She was sold to Sweden with the name Volharding on 1 May 1911. In Sweden she got the name Gamen with number 5304.

The problem for me is to locate her in England. I don´t know anything from that time except that she is said to have been built in Grimsby. Can anybody help? 

Imar


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

I forgot to ad that the person in Ymuiden who sold the boat to Sweden was named Pieter de Raadt. 

Ingemar


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

I remember a Dutch coaster Volharding in the 1960s, but am sorry that I have no knowledge of anything older.


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you, it may be difficult to trace with so little information. I hop somebody will be able to find Pieter de Raadt. That could be a beginning.

Imar


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

imar said:


> Thank you, it may be difficult to trace with so little information. I hop somebody will be able to find Pieter de Raadt. That could be a beginning.
> 
> Imar


@Imar,
According to a newspaper of January 1, 1910, the logger (a certain type of fishing boat) YM59 named "Volharding" and owned by Mr. P. de Raadt was acquired by Mr. C. den Dulk in a public auction at a price of 3888 Dutch guilders. Apparently Mr. de Raadt owned at least one other fishing boat in IJmuiden. He once had a vacancy for a sailmakers man.
Logger = Lugger (English) = Loggert (Swedish).


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

This sounds very interesting to me. Acording to your article Mr C den Dulk must have been the one who sold the boat to Sweden as this transaction is said to have been done on 1 May 1911. That is more tha one year it was in the paper that Mr C den Dulk bought the boat on a public auction. And still they say in Sweden that she was bought from Mr P de Raadt. 

Do you think it is possible to see the article in the paper? Is it on internet? The number YM59 is the number which is known in Sweden so it must be the right boat. The price was 225 pounds according to sourses in Sweden.

Do you know if there is anything known about Mr C den Dulk? Who was he? Fisherman? It seems to be a bit of difference in the price from Januari 1910 compared to May 1911. Is there any kind of register in Holland where one can se the information about this vessel. What is the most important for me to find out is her English name and number. 

Thank you so far, hope to hear from you again.

Imar


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

Imar,
If Mr den Dulk acted on behalf of Swedish principals the seller was Mr de Raadt. I shall try to find out more about den Dulk. The article in a local newspaper can be viewed here (top of second column): http://kranten.archiefalkmaar.nl/issue/VB/1910-01-01/edition/0/page/2
As to the difference in price: I recall that 50 years ago the rate of exchange was 10.136 guilders for 1 pound sterling. And I think that was down from something like 12.50 for 1 pound. So I do not rule out the possibility that both amounts are equal. There may well be historical exchange rates available.
I'll revert.
Gijsha


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you,
Yes you are right. But what about the date 1 May 1911. That is a year later. I was googling on C den Dulk and some different sites came up. Among them a site on another forum there somebody had the same question. Unfortunately it was all in Dutch. I will try to find it again and come back.

Have a nice day
imar


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

That was on 31 December 2014 and the site is called Vragen Praatgroep Scheveningen. I was not for sure able to see if there was any answers, but I think not.

wie weet hier iets van
Op 1 mai 1911 wordt de zeilkotter Volharding IJM 59 van Pieter de
Raadt, IJmuiden, naar Hilde Isaksson, Resö, Zweden, verkoopt. Gebouwd
onbekend jaar in Grimsby, 57 brt 38 nrt.


imar


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

It is a common name on Dutch ships, but here is a picture of a ketch with that name: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/19717/title/ma-38-de-volharding/cat/522


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

I got the message that I have not the permission to visit that category.


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

I got the same message. In the meantime I have my doubts whether the transaction between P. de Raadt and C. den Dulk has anything to do with the sale to Sweden. In the national newspaper Algemeen Handelsblad of April 8, 1911 I have found the announcement of the sale to Sweden (see attachment) which reads translated as follows:
"Sold ships. The logger YM 59 (Volharding) from mr. P. de Raadt at IJmuiden, has privately and at a secret price been sold to a shipping company in Sweden.


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

imar said:


> That was on 31 December 2014 and the site is called Vragen Praatgroep Scheveningen. I was not for sure able to see if there was any answers, but I think not.
> 
> wie weet hier iets van
> Op 1 mai 1911 wordt de zeilkotter Volharding IJM 59 van Pieter de
> ...


Imar,
I shall try to get in touch with these people. In 1911 the rate of exchange was about 12.05 guilders for one pound.
Gijsha


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

It sounds good Gijsha. I have been travelling for a couple of days to Sweden where I am just now. I will uppdate today and look back to all I know about this ship.

imar


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

If that anounsment was made on April 8 1911 it meens that the ship was sold earlier than May 1 1911. 
Imar


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

Information about Volharding from a paper 1911.


----------

